# VPNs free?



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Are there such things.. there is a programme we want to watch but we are “outside” the zone , so to speak. I am technically challenged, is a VPN what I need and are they free,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are free VPNs but they have to make their money somehow. Your personal data thus becomes the product they sell on to advertisers.

A few euros a month gives you much more security and yes, it will allow you to watch things like iPlayer by making it appear as if you are watching from the UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> There are free VPNs but they have to make their money somehow. Your personal data thus becomes the product they sell on to advertisers.
> 
> A few euros a month gives you much more security and yes, it will allow you to watch things like iPlayer by making it appear as if you are watching from the UK.


any recommendations?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Megsmum said:


> any recommendations?


Nord VPN. Costs so little I can't remember how much but I've had zero problems.

Things are usually free for a reason


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Are there such things.. there is a programme we want to watch but we are “outside” the zone , so to speak. I am technically challenged, is a VPN what I need and are they free,


If you just want to watch "free to view" TV then you don't really need a VPN. Try Smart DNS which provides Geo blocking without the extra overhead of encrypting your data.

Free trial at https://www.smartdnsproxy.com/

......recommendation from a happy customer.

BTW Free VPNs & Proxies are free for a reason, tons of data eating advert's


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I use ExpressVPN. Very good.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

trotter58 said:


> If you just want to watch "free to view" TV then you don't really need a VPN. Try Smart DNS which provides Geo blocking without the extra overhead of encrypting your data.
> 
> Free trial at https://www.smartdnsproxy.com/
> 
> ...


Just checked this out. Very helpful chat guy, and a proper free trail and reasonable view
Going to try this on laptop later.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I use tvmucho for watching all the UK TV. It's a Spanish service and their app is on Google play, it is a legal service. I pay €48 per year for 36 UK channels plus catchup. You can download the app onto your smart tv, iPad or even your smartphone. Look at the link and try for free.


https://tvmucho.com/?utm_expid=.9bZxNZ2JRhOokUlKtr1TjQ.0&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

Steve.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Megsmum said:


> Just checked this out. Very helpful chat guy, and a proper free trail and reasonable view
> Going to try this on laptop later.


We use the subscription version of Smart DNS proxy, less than 20€ per year, and have done for a few yaers now with no problems. If you can alter your router settings then you don't need to alter all your tablets and phones. If you can't do your router yourself, a quick email to your IP provider should get them to do it for you remotely.


----------



## Jamglish (Mar 15, 2014)

I have been using ExpressVPN for a few years. Not the cheapest but very good. I mainly use it to access Netflix's US programming from specified servers, considering Netflix is pretty good at identifying VPNs and blocking access.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> We use the subscription version of Smart DNS proxy, less than 20€ per year, and have done for a few yaers now with no problems. If you can alter your router settings then you don't need to alter all your tablets and phones. If you can't do your router yourself, a quick email to your IP provider should get them to do it for you remotely.


I’ve put it on laptop and I think for the price we will subscribe when the 14 days is up.


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

If the objective of a VPN is to allow you to watch content as if you were "in country" how do you install it on a TV or you have to run it through, say, a laptop and then connect the laptop to the TV?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pipeman said:


> If the objective of a VPN is to allow you to watch content as if you were "in country" how do you install it on a TV or you have to run it through, say, a laptop and then connect the laptop to the TV?


I’m running it through laptop to view on TV and on iPad to watch elsewhere. I’m sure it’s says something about smart TVs. But that’s a technical step too far for me


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

VPN and DNS are not the same. If you want to hide your IP address for privacy, you would use a VPN, these slow down your surfing slightly, especially if you use a free one, and may not give you access to normally geographical blocked content. For example, the BBC iPlayer would detect my use of a VPN and block my use.
A smart DNS system pretends to put your IP address near to the geographical blocked content. When I want to watch BBC iPlayer, it puts me in UK, when I want to watch USA Netflix it puts me in USA; also there is no appreciable loss in browser speed.
The smart DNS company gives you some settings to alter on your tablets/PC's/ router. If you change your router, you will only have to apply the settings once, and your smart TV will be included. Otherwise you will have to apply the settings to all your devises.
If you cannot access your router, your IP provider should do it remotely on your behalf.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Joppa said:


> I use ExpressVPN. Very good.


Just be careful with ExpressVPN. I agree its good but won't work on a newish Samsung TV. Their browser is not compatible with the App. It will not even work with a Chromebit and Express VPN don't give a ****


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Can't really understand why you would need to go through all the hassle of setting up a VPN or DNS changing router settings etc, etc when it's so easy to install a legal app which costs less than a euro a week to receive 36 UK channels plus catchup!!

Can someone enlighten me?

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> Can't really understand why you would need to go through all the hassle of setting up a VPN or DNS changing router settings etc, etc when it's so easy to install a legal app which costs less than a euro a week to receive 36 UK channels plus catchup!!
> 
> Can someone enlighten me?
> 
> Steve


That's what I have (TVMucho). €64 p.a. for unlimited viewing and seven days catchup.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Can't really understand why you would need to go through all the hassle of setting up a VPN or DNS changing router settings etc, etc when it's so easy to install a legal app which costs less than a euro a week to receive 36 UK channels plus catchup!!
> 
> Can someone enlighten me?
> 
> Steve


Possibly like me you might want to watch other foreign channels restricted to the transmitting country.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> VPN and DNS are not the same. If you want to hide your IP address for privacy, you would use a VPN, these slow down your surfing slightly, especially if you use a free one, and may not give you access to normally geographical blocked content. For example, the BBC iPlayer would detect my use of a VPN and block my use.
> A smart DNS system pretends to put your IP address near to the geographical blocked content. When I want to watch BBC iPlayer, it puts me in UK, when I want to watch USA Netflix it puts me in USA; also there is no appreciable loss in browser speed.
> The smart DNS company gives you some settings to alter on your tablets/PC's/ router. If you change your router, you will only have to apply the settings once, and your smart TV will be included. Otherwise you will have to apply the settings to all your devises.
> If you cannot access your router, your IP provider should do it remotely on your behalf.



I have now set up the smart DNS on all our devices, works a dream and the cost of £39 for a year or €49 for two well worth it as my other half watches a lot of sports from other countries. We are using the fee trial at the moment and after that will pay for a year. It’s working very well and the online chat help for a technophobe is brilliant.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bought an Android box, less than 40euros. I don't have a smart tv. I downloaded my Nord VPN, IPlayer, Netflix and Amazon Prime, BBC Radio and tv channels with IPlayer. I share my Netflix with two friends in Belgium.

All so uncomplicated, efficient and very cheap.


----------



## cheval47 (Oct 14, 2012)

Depending on what service you are connecting to, you may need to also adjust the Geolocation of your browser (if going through a browser). If going through an app, this point is moot.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

A tip for SmartDNSProxy, or at least its how it went for me.

When the trial expires even if you want to subscribe do nothing. 

You will receive an offer of 40/50/60% off but don't accept yet. 

A little while later you will get an offer of 70% off but still hold off.

A couple of days later I got an offer of 80% off which I finally accepted meaning that 2 years cost me $24,99.

In the meantime you can start another free trial with a different email address


----------

